# Thawed chicken mishap



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bar-B-Que.

Chicken, N Dumplings

Grilled Chicken, garlic, and "shake-n bake."

OOH, too many possibilities.

Too bad " someone", was not paying attention to their fridge.

Maybe too inebriated to notice, Hmm?


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For lunch just had turkey breast fajita - - substitute chicken - -. Lots of recipes i suspect but this one had fried onion, bell pepper and sour cream something. Hers had mushrooms yuck.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed, sounds like it huh. But she doesn’t drink except celebration occasions. Fridge came with the house and the clip that forces you to close one door before the other was broken off. We just close them together an give an extra push (99.5% of the time) to ensure they’re closed. I came home once, couldn’t remember if I did it, turned around, went back to give that extra push. (she wasn’t home). A lot of my recipes start with uncooked chicken, but dumplings reminds me of noodles. We like chicken and noodles so that will go on my list. 

Senior, I must say, you eat pretty darn well! We were just talking about fajitas on here recently. Oh, and theres a recipe we like in one of my low calorie cookbooks that I haven't made for ages. It’s quesadillas with chicken and cottage cheese which is better than it sounds.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My local grocery store has deli made Street Taco Kits. They're wonderful. I never had them in Mexico, but, apparently they're very popular.


They have small cubed pieces of cooked chicken, grated or sliced lettuce, cilantro leaves, tomato salsa, grated cheese and two sauces, one spicy & one kind of like Thousand Island, wedges of lime, corn tortillas. . . .Umm, I'm making myself hungry.


I notice there are lots of recipes on the Internet.:smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior, I must say, you eat pretty darn well! We were just talking about fajitas on here recently. Oh, and theres a recipe we like in one of my low calorie cookbooks that I haven't made for ages. It’s quesadillas with chicken and cottage cheese which is better than it sounds.


I'll mention this quesadillas idea to the wife and when i enter my pic of the turkey fajita in my food meal pic page i can double label ( as a reminder ) that until she tries your quesadillas then re-name. thanks


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll print the recipe here (soon). It called for canned chicken but I always use fresh.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, ignore my math at the side. I have plenty of cookbooks but one year when my kids asked me for birthday ideas I said ‘low calorie cookbooks’. This one, “Cooking Light” is a favorite. 
As I said, we use fresh chicken not canned.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> For lunch just had turkey breast fajita - - substitute chicken - -. Lots of recipes i suspect but this one had fried onion, bell pepper and sour cream something. Hers had mushrooms yuck.


Unfortunately the pic didn't quote but you reminded me of something on another forum. Picture is from a guy in Greece. Flour tortillas and I think the filling pretty much self explanatory. Flour tortillas in Greece? That's what he said.










I've been doing something similar with refried beans. Wife likes it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Unfortunately the pic didn't quote but you reminded me of something on another forum. Picture is from a guy in Greece. Flour tortillas and I think the filling pretty much self explanatory. Flour tortillas in Greece? That's what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our daughter makes refried bean burritos. Delicious


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I buy refried beans, slap them on a tortilla, roll up and call it a light lunch. Tried making my own long ago. Unsatisfactory results.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior, ignore my math at the side. I have plenty of cookbooks but one year when my kids asked me for birthday ideas I said ‘low calorie cookbooks’. This one, “Cooking Light” is a favorite.
> As I said, we use fresh chicken not canned.
> 
> View attachment 592521


I'm betten there's at least 3-5 different ways the wife can make those. She may add spinach if she has it. :biggrin2: Snipped recipes can go in my food pic folder just as well as pictures. Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Our daughter makes refried bean burritos. Delicious


I like mine with ground beef (crumbled and browned), and Green Chili.

Quite good, on long cold winter days.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There are also 2 pkg of fresh ground raw sausage in plastic rolls that were in the 49° fridge. She put them in my fridge. I think they should be thrown out. Right.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> There are also 2 pkg of fresh ground raw sausage in plastic rolls that were in the 49° fridge. She put them in my fridge. I think they should be thrown out. Right.


Nah: if they were only thawing for a few hours, they are still good.

But if they sat thawed for a couple of days, before being found, then they might be bad.

Cook thoroughly, no raw sausage for you young lady. 

re-freeze them now, unless you plan to cook them tomorrow morning, then refreeze what you don't eat.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I like mine with ground beef (crumbled and browned), and Green Chili.
> 
> Quite good, on long cold winter days.
> 
> ...


Ground beef,that's what daughter does and it seems as if she incorporates a little cheese, maybe velveta, i'll have to ask.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

. . . . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Unfortunately the pic didn't quote but you reminded me of something on another forum. Picture is from a guy in Greece. Flour tortillas and I think the filling pretty much self explanatory. Flour tortillas in Greece? That's what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of countries have their own version of pancakes/tortillas.


I used to want to write a book or cookbook of similar things in different countries. If you like this, you might like that. But, I doubt I ever will. I like sour things in most countries I've known. Not sweet and sour, just sour. Then there's hot, etc. Hot & sour soup!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Alot of countries have their own version of pancakes/tortillas.
> 
> 
> I used to want to write a book or cookbook of similar things in different countries. If you like this, you might like that. But, I doubt I ever will. I like sour things in most countries I've known. Not sweet and sour, just sour. Then there's hot, etc. Hot & sour soup!


Hot & Sour soup. Yummy. Wife and I both like it.


----------

